
Ask HN: Good Internet Radio Stations? - chad_strategic
I&#x27;m a programmer... and I usually to gets to work off in dark corner and write code in piece.<p>Anyways, I listen to NPR all the time, in the morning I listen to Morning Becomes Eclectic. It&#x27;s great, but I need a change of pace. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kcrw.com&#x2F;music&#x2F;shows&#x2F;morning-becomes-eclectic<p>Can anybody recommend any good internet radio stations, with a mix of music &#x2F; talk &#x2F; live performance.<p>I need some semi easily listening or something slightly tame. I listen to punk &#x2F; alternative in the evening. But that can be a little distracting cause it&#x27;s so adrenaline producing.
======
Nadya
Classical music: [http://www.kusc.org/](http://www.kusc.org/)

No traditional commercials, just the occasional pledge drives advertisement.

Always mentions the ensemble and composer - sometimes the director. Sometimes
a bit of chat between each piece but not too much. May not be quite what you
are looking for, but it sounds like you wanted something easy listening and
calming. :) With the exception of the Russian war-marches, much of it is easy-
listening.

------
laurex
WFMU.org has great shows, lots of free-form. Xray.fm is a cool station out of
Portland with some talk and mostly music. Soma.fm is ambient-type stuff.

------
willcate
WNCW, in western North Carolina, is a superb non-commercial station.

www.wncw.org

------
algobox
FIP radio if you want great mix of music. No talk though

